# Productive Saturday night



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Went to my new hog lease and gave it a shot tonight, I my hopes weren't to high since the feeder had only been up a week but 2 sows showed up a little after dark and after a few frustrating attempts one finally stood still long enough when I hit her with the light to get a shot off. She ran about 60 yards and piled up. I guess her to weigh around 100lbs.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

awesome. can you say bbq?


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Pork loin & sausage! Yummm!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

AWESOME! Guy


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job, and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the nice pig!


----------

